# Assistance In Identifying Movement Please



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have been given this watch by a friend in the hope I can get it back to a useable condition. So far I have established that Limit watches was an English based company (Oldham ?) using Swiss movements.

Currently the watch is minus glass, hour hand and second hand, but with a working movement.

When I got it the minute hand was snagged on the stump of the second hand, once released the movement started to run and, from what I can tell from the minute hand, is fairly accurate.



















If the movement can be identified I may be able to get replacement hands.










*Be most grateful if you could help to ID the movement.*

*
*

*
TIA*

Julian (L)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

This link may shed a little light Julian

http://mb.nawcc.org/...ead.php?t=54712

(hope I am not breaking any rules linking this if so please delete & accept my apologies)

Regards Martin


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

After a visit to my local watchmender the Limit #2 is 'fully dressed' with the correct hands, but a modern acrylic glass.

THE OUTSIDE .....










THE INSIDE .....










I was very tempted to keep it, but settled for getting one of my own - not quite as nice cosmetically but a good time keeper.

From the little bit of digging I've done the Limit company head office and sales was based in Oldham right up to the sixties. Movements were imported from Switzerland and the watches had a reputation for value for money and quality.

The name lives on - sadly stuck on far eastern quartz watches.

The movements in this one and in mine are (I believe) made by Thommen.


----------

